# How to sex Locusts (pic heavy!!)



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya ive noticed there isnt a lot of good pics around showing males and female locusts so got my cam out (phone camera!!) and decided to take some pics. So here it goes.......

Male Locust 




























Female




























Male & Female 
notice the size difference and colour










So there you have it!! hope this helps people when trying to sex their locusts :2thumb:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

they look tamer than my frilled!


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> they look tamer than my frilled!


I know ive never had locusts this calm before lol, can open the lid and move things around without them flinching one bit :lol2::lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Emma30 said:


> I know ive never had locusts this calm before lol, can open the lid and move things around without them flinching one bit :lol2::lol2:


I found this with my last lot of breeding locusts before they all died off. I swear they got more and more used to me and would happily allow me to go about my business in their tank without trying to fly for safety. Now I have some newly grown adults and they're a right scared bunch! Probably just them getting more lifeless in their old age though.


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Emma30 said:


> Hiya ive noticed there isnt a lot of good pics around showing males and female locusts so got my cam out (phone camera!!) and decided to take some pics. So here it goes.......
> 
> Male Locust
> 
> ...


Great pics emma ,thank you
Paul


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good thread. Should definitely be stickied


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Good thread. Should definitely be stickied


 
Aww thank you :notworthy:


----------

